
Second Stimulus Check: Invest It in Covid-19’s Next 2 ‘Megahit’ Stocks - dankul1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danrunkevicius/2020/07/16/second-stimulus-check-invest-it-in-covid-19s-next-2-megahit-stocks/#64717e285832
======
maxharris
_And if you were lucky enough to buy Shopify (SHOP) or Tesla (TSLA), your
check could have doubled by now._

This really pisses me off! IT IS NOT LUCK.

People dumping their stimulus checks into the market might be riding on luck,
but I am most definitely not.

I offer evidence for this in the form of a post I wrote 83 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22964850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22964850)

On the day I wrote that (Friday, 24 April 2020), TSLA closed at $725.15. I had
picked them up for an average of around $450/share in mid-March through late
April. This comment is from the same thread and it covers the planning I did
to get ready to invest at just the right time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22958528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22958528)

